# Regulacja jasności monitora w laptopie

## Xywa

Witam,

Od któregoś momentu przestały mi działać sprzętowa regulacja jasności monitora w laptopie (za pomocą klawisza fn). Regulacja glośności, oszczędzanie energi, wyłączanie matrycy, wifi - wszytsko inne działa tylko nie to   :Sad: 

Co zrobić? Używam KDE, może jakaś softwerowa regulacja w ustawieniach jest dostępna?

----------

## SlashBeast

Dodaj do paremtrow bootu kernel:

```
acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor
```

 i sprawdz czy automagicznie zaczyna dzialac.

----------

## gnu_feliks

Witam

Moze sprobuj:

```

echo 5 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness

```

Efektem tego jest srednie przyciemnienie. Uzywam fluxboksa.

Pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

